# cod WAW bonus points



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

when you play cod 4 or 5 what determines how much bonus points you get.
obviously you get you standard game points for kills and assists then you get bonus.
and i dont mean the challenge or barracks points


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think is based on K/D, Streak, Recon Artillery and Dogs and general place on the board.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As far as I am aware it's

+5 for kill 
-3 for a death
+10 for UAV/Air Strike etc

Thats on FFA

TDM seems to have +10 for kills though  and +2 for an assist.

John


----------

